# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  خصائص ومصادر القانون الإداري

## سالي جمعة

المبحث الأول
خصائص القانون الإدارييتميز القانون الإداري ببعض الخصائص منها أنه قانون سريع التطور ، وقانون غير مقنن , وأنه من صنع القضاء .

أولاً : قانون سريع التطور .
يستم القانون الإداري بأنه قانون يتطور بسرعة تفوق التطور الاعتيادي في القوانين الأخرى ولعل ذلك يرجع إلى طبيعة المواضيع التي يعالجها ، فقواعد القانون الخاص تتميز بالثبات والاستقرار ، وقد ثمر فترة طويلة قبل أن ينالها التعديل أو التغيير ، ويعود ذلك إلى أن العلاقات التي ينظمها القانون الخاص بفروعه المختلفة " قانون مدني ، قانون تجاري ، قانون مرافعات " تتعلق بقواعد عامة تتطلب قدراً من الاستقرار مع ترك الحرية للأفراد من تسيير الأمور الأخرى ذات الطابع المتغير في حدود القواعد العامة المنصوص عليها على عكس القانون الإداري الذي يعالج مواضيع ذات طبيعة خاصة لتعلقها بالمصلحة العامة وحسن تسيير وإدارة المرافق العامة وجانب من أحكامه غير مستمدة من نصوص تشريعية وإنما من أحكام القضاء وخاصة القضاء الإداري الذي يتميز بأنه قضاء يبتدع الحلول للمنازعات الإدارية ولا يتقيد بأحكام القانون الخاص إنما يسعى إلى خلق ما يتلائم مع ظروف كل منازعة على حده تماشياً مع سرعة تطور العمل الإداري ومقتضيات سير المرافق العامة .
ولعل من أسباب سرعة تطور القانون الإداري أنه يتأثر بالعوامل الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية في الدولة وهي عوامل متغيرة باستمرار وغير مستقرة نسبياً ، فاتساع نشاط الدولة ونزعتها التدخلية وانتشار الحروب والازمات الاقتصادية وظهور المرافق العامة الاقتصادية , وما إلى ذلك من ظواهر اقتصادية وسياسية وإدارية ، وضرورة استيعاب القانون الإداري لهذه المتغيرات ومواجهتها أدى بالضرورة إلى التطور المستمر في أحكامه .

ثانياً : قانون من صنع القضاء .
يتميز القانون الإداري أيضاً بأنه قانون قضائي نشأ عن طريق المبادئ والقواعد الإدارية التي خلقها القضاء ، وقد ساعد على ذلك عدم تقنين أغلب قواعد القانون الإداري فكان لابد للقضاء أن ينهض بهذه المهمة من خلال وضع أسسه ونظرياته .
وإذا كان التشريع ينهض في الحقيقة ببعض مواضيع القانون الإداري خاصة ما يتعلق ببعض النصوص الدستورية والتشريعية واللائحية التي تحكم جوانب مهمة من علاقات الإدارية العامة مثل قانون الخدمة المدنية ولائحة العقود الإدارية ، فأن التشريع لا زال قاصراً عن مجالات أخرى كثيرة من قبل قواعد القرار الإداري وقواعد المسؤولية الإدارية وشروط الطعن بالإلغاء , وما إلى ذلك من مجالات لازال القضاء يمثل المصدر الرسمي الرئيس لأحكامه .
وقد كشف مجلس الدولة الفرنسي عن النظريات والمبادئ الأساسية التي يقوم عليها القانون الإداري وأستلم عنه القضاء الإداري في مصر العديد من أحكامه ، حتى أصبح دور المشرع في كثير من الأحيان مقتصراً على تسجيل ما توصل إليه القضاء الإداري من أحكام . ( )
ودور القضاء الإداري في هذا المجال كان متميزاً عن دور القضاء العادي ، الذي ينحصر بتطبيق القانون على المنازعة دون أن يتعداه لخلق الحلول المناسبة التي تتفق مع طبيعة منازعات القانون الإداري ، الأمر الذي أضفى على قواعد القانون الإداري الطابع العملي الذي يتماشى مع ظروف واحتياجات المرافق العامة ومقتضيات سيرها الحسن وتطورها المستمر .
ومع ذلك يتقيد القضاء في أداء مهامه وابتداعه لمبادئ وقواعد القانون الإداري يعدم مخالفة النصوص التشريعية القائمة على أساس أن القضاء أنما يعبر عن إرادة مفترضة للمشرع , أما إذا أفصح عن إرادته تلك بنصوص تشريعية فأنه يلتزم بتطبيق تلك النصوص في أحكامه . ( )

ثالثاً : قانون غير مقنن .
يقصد بالتقنين أن يصدر المشرع مجموعة تشريعية تضم المبادئ والقواعد العامة والتفصيلية المتعلقة بفرع من فروع القانون كما هو الحال في مدونة القانون المدني أو مدونة قانون العقوبات .
ولا يخفى ما لتدوين القواعد العامة والتفصيلة لقانون ما من أهمية من حيث إضفائه الثبات والاستقرار على نصوص التشريع وسهولة الرجوع إلى أحكامه .
وقد نشأ القانون الإداري في فتره انتشرت فيها حركة التقنين في أعقاب الثورة الفرنسية وتم تدوين قواعد القانون المدني في مدونة نابليون . ( )
إلا أن القانون الإداري لم تشمله هذه الحركة رغم رسوخ مبادئه واكتمال نظرياته ويرجع عدم تقنينه إلى سرعة تطوره وتفرع وسعة مجالاته مما يجعل من الصعوبة جمع أحكامه في مدونه واحدة خاصة وان أحكامه في الغالب ذات طبيعة قضائية ، ولا يخفى ما في أحكام القضاء الإداري من مرونة تتأثر بالواقع الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والسياسي السائد في المجتمع .
وإذا كان عدم التقنين يعني عدم جمع إحكام القانون الإداري في مجموعة أو مدونة واحدة فإن ذلك لا ينفي وجود تقنينات جزئية لبعض موضوعات القانون الإداري ، من ذلك وجود تشريعات خاصة بالموظفين وتشريعات خاصة بنزع الملكية للمنفعة العامة وقوانين خاصة بالتنظيم الإداري أو القضاء الإداري إلى غير ذلك من مواضيع يتعذر جمعها في تقنين شامل .




المبحث الثاني
مصادر القانون الإداريتشتمل مصادر القانون الإداري على مصادر القانون بصورة عامة ، وهي عادة أربعة مصادر " التشريع – العرف – القضاء – الفقه " .
وإذا كان التشريع والعرف يعدان المصدران الرسميان للقوانين الأخرى ، بينما يمثل القضاء والفقه المصدران التفسيريان للقواعد القانونية ، فإن القانون الإداري يمنح القضاء دوراً هاماً , بل يعده أهم مصادر القانون الإداري على الإطلاق ، ويكون مع التشريع والعرف مصدراً رسمياً للقانون الإداري , بينما يبقى الفقه مصدراً تفسيراً له .
وفيما يلي نعرض لهذه المصادر وبشيء من التفصيل .
أولاً : التشريع .
يقصد بالتشريع كمصدر للقانون الإداري مجموعة القواعد القانونية المكتوبة الصادرة من السلطة المختصة في الدولة ، وقد تكون هذه السلطة سلطة تأسيسة فيكون التشريع دستورياً، أما إذا كانت السلطة تشريعية فيكون التشريع عادياً ويطلق عليه اصطلاح القانون ، وأخيراً إذا كانت هذه السلطة تنفيذية فإننا نكون أمام ما يمكن تسميته بالتشريعات الفرعية أو اللوائح ، ويتميز التشريع عن غير من المصادر الأخرى بوضوحه وتحديده وسهولة تعديله .
1. التشريع الدستوري :-
تعد التشريعات الدستورية المصدر الأساسي والرسمي للقانون الإداري ، وتقع التشريعات الدستورية الدستورية في قمة الهرم القانوني ، وتسمو على القواعد القانوينة الأخرى جميعاً ، فهي تحدد شكل الدولة ونظام الحكم فيها وعلاقتها بالمواطنين ، وتتضمن التشريعات الدستورية بعض الموضوعات المتعلقة بالقانون الإداري ، كتنظيم الجهاز الإداري في الدولة ونشاطه وحقوق الأفراد وحرياتهم .
ويتوجب على الإدارة بوصفها جهاز السلطة التنفيذية أن تلتزم بالمبادئ التي جاء بها الدستور ولا يحق لها مخالفتها وإلا عدت أعمالها مخالفة لمبدأ المشروعية مما يعرضها للإلغاء والتعويض عما تسببه من أضرار .
والقواعد الدستورية يقصد بها مجموعة القواعد المكتوبة في وثيقة أو عدة وثائق دستورية فحسب فمن الممكن أن تكون تلك القواعد غير مكتوبة في ظل دستور عرفي يتمتع بسمو القواعد الدستورية المكتوبة ذاتها .
كذلك تتمتع إعلانات الحقوق ما تضمنته هذه الإعلانات في حقوق وحريات الأفراد بقوة النصوص الدستورية فلا يجوز مخالفتها .

2. التشريع العادي .
يأتي التشريع العادي أو القانون بالمرتبة الثانية بعد الدستور ، من حيث التدرج التشريعي باعتباره صادراً من الهيئة التشريعية المعبرة عن الإرادة العامة وهي صاحبة الاختصاص في ذلك .
والإدارة بوصفها السلطة التنفيذية تخضع لأحكام القوانين فإذا خالفت حكم القانون أو صدر عمل إداري استناداً إلى قانون غير دستوري وجب إلغاء ذلك العمل . ( )
3. التشريع الفرعي أو اللوائح .
يطلق على القواعد القانوينة التي تصدرها السلطة التنفيذية التشريع الفرعي ، وتسمى في مصر اللوائح الإدارية ، وهي قواعد عامة مجردة واجبة الاحترام تلي التشريع العادي في مرتبتها في سلم التدرج القانوني , وتخضع لرقابة القضاء الإداري على أعمال الإدارة باعتبارها قرارات إدارية يجب أن تكون متفقة مع القانون .

أ / اللوائح التنفيذية :
تصدر الوزارات بصفتها الهيئة لتنفيذية في الدوله اللوائح التنفيذية المتعلقة بتنفيذ القوانين الصادرة عن السلطه التشريعيه لتوضيح ما يكتنفها من غموض وتسهيل تطبيقها .
ب/ اللوائح التنظيمية .
تمارس الاداره أيضاً اختصاص إصدار اللوائح التنظيمية التي تتعدى تنفيذ القوانين إلى تنظيم بعض الأمور التي يتطرق إليها القانون فتقترب وظيفتها من التشريع , ومن ذلك قيامها بما يتعلق بتنظيم الجهات الإدارية ونظام العمل بها وشؤونها الإدارية والمالية , وهو من صميم عملا الوزاره بصفتها المختصة بتنظيم الجهاز الإداري في الدولة .
ج/ اللوائح الضبطية أو البوليسية .
تختص الهيئة التنفيذية بإصدار لوائح الضبط الإداري المتعلقة بالمحافظة على الأمن العام والصحة العامة والسكنية العامة من ذلك اللوائح الخاصة بمكافحة الضوضاء أو غلق المحال المضرة بالصحة العامة .
د/ اللوائح التفويضية .
تصدر الهيئة التنفيذية هذا النوع من اللوائح بتفويض من الهيئة التشريعية التي يمثلها البرلمان في العراق في موضوعات تدخل أصلاً ضمن اختصاصه ، ومن ذلك اختصاصها بإصدار اللوائح الخاصة بإنشاء وتنظيم المؤسسات والهيئات والمصالح والشركات العامة لممارسة الاختصاصات ذات الطبيعة الاستراتيجية وتحديد أهدافها واختصاصاتها .
ﻫ/ لوائح الضرورة .
تصادف الهيئة التنفيذية في بعض الأوقات ظروفاً استثنائية تجبرها على إصدار لوائح إدارية تضمن حماية النظام العام وحسن سير المرافق العامة لتعذر صدروها من الهيئة التشريعية المختصة فعلاً بإصدارها ، لغيبتها أو لحصولها في غير فترة انعقادها على أن تعرض على الهيئة التشريعية خلال مدة معينة لكي تقرها .
ثانياً : العرف :-
العرف الإداري هو مجموعة القواعد التي درجت الإدارة على إتباعها في أداء وظيفتها في مجال معين من نشاطها وتستمر فتصبح ملزمة لها ، وتعد مخالفتها مخالفة للمشروعية وتؤدي إلى أبطال تصرفاتها بالطرق المقررة قانوناً .
ويأتي العرف الإداري في مرتبة أدني من مرتبة القواعد القانونية المكتوبة مما يستلزم إلا يخالف نصاً من نصوص القانون فهو مصدر تكميلي للقانون يفسر ويكمل ما نقص منه ولكي يصبح سلوك الإدارة عرفاً إدارياً و مصدراً من مصادر القانون الإداري ، يجب أن يتوافر فيه ركنان : ركن مادي و ركن معنوي .

1. الركن المادي :
ويتمثل الركن المادي باعتياد جهة الإدارة على إتباع سلوك معين في نشاط معين وقد يكون هذا الاعتياد ايجابياً يظهر في صورة القيام بعمل ، كما يمكن أن يكون سلبياً في صورة الامتناع عن القيام بعمل ما ،على أن يكون هذا العمل أو الامتناع بشكل ثابت ومستقر ويتكرر في الحالات المماثلة بشرط أن يمضى الزمن الكافي لاستقراره ، وتقدير ما إذا كانت هذه المدة كافيه لوجود العرف من عدمه أمر مرجعه إلى القضاء .

2. الركن المعنوي :
أما الركن المعنوي فهو اعتقاد الإدارة والأفراد بإلزامية القاعدة المتبعة وضرورة احترامها وعدم مخالفتها واعتبار ذلك مخالفة قانونية تتطلب الجزاء ، وبهذا المعنى تكون القرارات الإدارية التي تصدر مخالفة للعرف الإداري غير مشروعة وعرضه للإلغاء إذا طعن في مشروعيتها أمام القضاء .
إلى جانب ذلك يجب أن يكون العرف الإداري عاماً تطبقه الإدارة بشكل منتظم ومستمر بلا انقطاع في جميع الحالات المماثلة وان يكون مشروعاً وغير مخالف لنص قانوني أو لائحي .
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن التزام الإدارة باحترام العرف لا يحرمها من أمكان تعديله أو تغييره نهائياً إذا اقتضت ذلك المصلحة العامة فالإدارة تملك تنظيم القاعدة التي يحكمها العرف بيد أن قيام العرف الجديد يتطلب توفر الركنين السابقين فلا يتكون بمجرد مخالفة الإدارة للعرف المطبق . ( )
أما إذا خالفت الإدارة العرف في حالة فردية خاصة دون أن تستهدف تعديله أو تغييره بدافع المصلحة العامة فإن قرارها أو إجراءها المخالف للعرف يكون باطلاً لمخالفته مبدأ المشروعية . ( )
ومع ذلك فأن دور العرف كمصدر رسمي للقانون الإداري أقل أهمية من المصادر الرسمية أخرى لصعوبة الاستدلال على القاعدة العرفية من جهة , ولأن الإدارة في الغالب تلجأ إلى اللوائح كوسيلة لتنظيم نشاطها الإداري من جهة أخرى .
ثالثاً : القضاء .
الأصل في وظيفة القاضي تطبيق القوانين والفصل في المنازعات المعروضة أمامه ، وهو ملزم قانوناً بالفصل في المنازعة الداخلة في اختصاصه وإلا اعتبر منكراً للعدالة ، لذلك رسم المشرع للقاضي الأسلوب الذي يسلكه لفض المنازعة إذا لم يجد في القواعد القانونية حلاً للمنازعة .
وعلى ذلك لا يعد القضاء مصدراً رسمياً للقانون لدوره المتعلق بتطبيق النصوص التشريعية وتفسيرها وإزالة غموضها وإزالة التعارض المحتمل بينها ، ولا يتعدى القاضي هذا الأمر ليصل إلى حد خلق قواعد قانونية خارج نصوص التشريع . ( )
إلا أن الطبيعة الخاصة لقواعد القانون الإداري من حيث عدم تقنينه وظروف نشأته وتعدد مجالات نشاطه ، أدى إلى أن يتجاوز القضاء الإداري دور القضاء العادي ليتماشى مع متطلبات الحياة الإدارية فيعمد إلى خلق مبادئ وأحكام القانون الإداري ،

فيصبح القضاء مصدر رسمي للقانون الإداري بل من أهم مصادرها الرسمية ، ويتعدى دوره التشريع في كثير من الأحيان .
وتتميز أحكام القضاء الإداري بعدم خضوعها للقانون المدني ، فالقاضي الإداري إذا لم يجد في المبادئ القانونية القائمة نصاً ينطبق على النزاع المعروض عليه يتولى بنفسه إنشاء القواعد اللازمة لذلك دون أن يكون مقيداً بقواعد القانون المدني .
ومن جانب آخر أن أحكام القضاء العادي ذات حجية نسبية تقتصر على أطراف النزاع وموضوعه ولهذا تحدد قيمتها بوصفها مصدراً تفسيراً على النقيض من أحكام القضاء الإداري التي تتميز بكونها حجة على الكافة .
وفي ذلك يتبين أن للقضاء دوراً إنشائياً كبيراً في مجال القانون الإداري ومن ثم فهو يشكل مصدراً رئيسياً من مصادر المشروعية .


رابعاً : المبادئ العامة للقانون .
تعد المبادئ العامة للقانون مصدراً مهماً من مصادر القانون الإداري ويقصد بالمبادئ العامة للقانون تلك المبادئ التي لا تستند إلى نص مكتوب ، وإنما يكون مصدرها القضاء وهي تختلف عن المبادئ القانونية التي يكون مصدرها التشريع . ( )
وقد لجأ القضاء الإداري إلى المبادئ العامة للقانون للفصل في العديد من المنازعات الإدارية لعدم تقنين قواعد القانون الإداري .
وتستمد أغلب هذه المبادئ من الطبيعة المتميزة للحياة الإدارية , كمبدأ دوام استمرار سير المرافق العامة بانتظام واطراد ، والمساواة بين المنتفعين بخدمات المرافق العامة ، ونظرية الظروف الاستثنائية , أو تستمد في فكرة العدل والمنطق والتي بمقتضاها مارس القضاء الإداري رقابته على الوجود المادي للوقائع وصحة التكييف القانوني لها وضرورة التناسب بين جسامة الذنب الإداري والعقوبة المقررة لها . ( )
والقضاء الإداري بهذا المعنى لا يخلق المبادئ العامة للقانون إنما يقتصر دوره على كشفها والتحقيق من وجودها في الضمير القانوني للأمة ، ولذلك فمن الواجب على الإدارة والقضاء احترامها والتقيد بها باعتبارها قواعد ملزمة شأنها في ذلك شأن القواعد المكتوبة .


منقول

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر

----------

